# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie

## juliennetje

ik ben nog niet ongesteld geworden maar kan je dat uitstellen??  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Juliennetje,

Wat wil je eigenlijk precies weten? Ben je al eens ongesteld geworden of juist niet?
In het geval van het laatste is het gewoon afwachten. Sommige meisjes worden krijgen heel vroeg hun eerste menstruatie en sommige meiden krijgen het juist weer een stuk later pas.

In het geval dat je al ongesteld bent geweest en nu wacht op een menstruatie die je eigenlijk niet wilt hebben. Probeer de pil eens, als een menstruatie een keer niet uitkomt dan kun je overwegen om de pil een keertje door te slikken!

Als je antwoord hier niet bij staat, laat nog even een berichtje achter waarin je duidelijk omschrijft wat je precies weten wilt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

